# Going To Be Raining "Nubs"



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

*Weather Man is predicting a downpour.*:ss


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Raining Nubs huh? I guess that is the equivalent of hail?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

It's good it's _raining nubs_, not _spurting nubs._ That gets weird.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

More nub reviews!:ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Can't wait to see the carnage....that's for sure!! :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I have seen what you send to the troops. If this is 1/8 of that someone is in deep, deep :BS.


All the best,
Al


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

It occurs to me that these sticks look a lot like mortar rounds. Beware people.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Sky is clear over California!!!:tu

Those Nubs could put out an eye!!!:r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> Sky is clear over California!!!:tu
> 
> Those Nubs could put out an eye!!!:r


:tpd:

Its always clear over CA Darrell.

Those Nubs could do a lot more than put an eye out. :ss

My post looks so puny next to the BABOTL's GIANT text size. :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Sky is clear over California!!!:tu
> 
> Those Nubs could put out an eye!!!:r


Put on your safety glasses for crying out loud. I never smoke without them! Of course I can't see without them either! :ss


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Sweet, can't wait to see these land! :ss


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Man hope one lands here. I'll smoke it up ... well just as soon as I can get my tongue unstuck from this flagpole. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Man hope one lands here. I'll smoke it up ... well just as soon as I can get my tongue unstuck from this flagpole. :ss


:r:r:r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Shooting Nubs to avoid defensive systems. Very sneaky. :tu


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Isn't that a Pointer Sisters song?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> *Weather Man is predicting a downpour.*:ss


Seeded the clouds today......


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

hotreds said:


> Isn't that a Pointer Sisters song?


Actually, the band is "The Weather Girls". 

It's Raining Nubs! Hallelujah! - It's Raining Nubs! Amen!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Man hope one lands here. I'll smoke it up ... well just as soon as I can get my tongue unstuck from this flagpole. :ss


I hate walking into the middle of a conversation...

Nubs
tongue
pole​
sometimes you people upset me.

:r


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

The Oliva man is at it again. I would feel sorry for the bastage he is hitting, but John sure sends out some fine smokes :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> The Oliva man is at it again. I would feel sorry for the bastage he is hitting, but John sure sends out some fine smokes :tu


Kenny......that's "bastage's" the idea being fire for effect, spread the joy or misery depending on one's taste buds. Anywho tomorrow it should start sprinkeling Nubs across CS land. I had intended to provide more BOTL the opportunity to sample a Nub but I had to put a few to the test myself just to insure quality control. :ss


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

I shoulda known.....like a lays potato chip, cant just bomb one :r


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

One landed today. Thanks for sharing John, generous as always. I'm sorely tempted to smoke it right now but will let it rest a couple of days.

This smiley seems appropriate for this stick... :ss


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Glad to see it made it there safe and sound considering the manner in which I sent it. No rhyme or reason to how they went out other than I flipped through a bunch of addresses I had for BOTL...don't even know if some are still active on CS. Guess we will see.

Let us know how it smokes for you. I'm still undecided on them.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

I'VE BEEN NUBBED TOO!

John, you are more generous than I deserve. I don't have the camera availiable for a pic, but it's a Connecticut. Can't wait to give it a go. Much appreciated, John.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

I've been unexpectedly Nubbed. Thanks John.



HOW DARE YOU FORCE YOUR NUB ON ME?!?!?!:r


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

The rain is pouring. 

Great hits papajohn67


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

My Aussie has a "nub" where his tail should be.










And now I have one too! Thanks John!










I wondered which one tastes better?  j/k


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

So are these worth it? Are they that good. Got love being nubbed:tu:tu:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Nub Bombs!!!

Small but effective!!!:tu


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Allrighty John! My first ever Nub landed in my lap today. This little, fat Connecticut Torp looks pretty nice. Thank you my friend for the chance to search for this sweet spot.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nub landed at my house today, thank you very much John, will be my first one


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

I got nubbed today with a Cameroon 464 torpedo. Many thanks, John!! I hadn't gotten around to finding any of these yet.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh Boy! I got nubbed, too! A big, little, giant Habano showed up in a cloud.










My in-state BOTL, Ted, gave me a Conn this weekend, now I have a Habano. Both will die soon enough.

Thanks, John, for the generosity! Top notch!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I got nubbed too. Thanks John.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> My Aussie has a "nub" where his tail should be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is a stub the same as a nub?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Is a stub the same as a nub?


Close enough! :r


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

I got Nubbed today, thanks John, I appreciate it.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

seems to be too much concern about size here...

Hey, where can I get nubbed? Are the available online yet? All this hype is kiling me.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Clear skies here


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

nice nubs:tu 

PJ has me thinking :ss


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> nice nubs:tu
> 
> PJ has me thinking :ss


Don't think about anything other than why I gave them away, i.e. you "Nub" me and I will launch my 3 legged dog after you.

IMHO Nubs are a flub but everyone seemed interested in trying them.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Don't think about anything other than why I gave them away, i.e. you "Nub" me and I will launch my 3 legged dog after you.
> 
> IMHO Nubs are a flub but everyone seemed interested in trying them.


John, I am guilty of nothing. :r Please do not launch your three-legged dog on me. :chk


----------

